# (resolved)Belkin USB/Serial Drivers for Vista



## grovacss (Apr 12, 2007)

I bought a Belkin USB/Serial adapter and it will not load. I am using Vista OS and have had no luck finding a driver. Can anyone help?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Belkin USB/Serial Drivers for Vista*

Please check and see if this is the device you bought.
http://www.belkin.com/support/product/?lid=en&pid=F5U103&scid=1
If so, there are no Vista drivers. 
If not, please post the model # of the device.


----------



## grovacss (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Belkin USB/Serial Drivers for Vista*

The model number is F5U409-CU.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Belkin USB/Serial Drivers for Vista*

This one does have Vista drivers.
http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5U409&aid=5368&scid=1


----------



## grovacss (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Belkin USB/Serial Drivers for Vista*

Terrister,

Thanks that did it.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Belkin USB/Serial Drivers for Vista*

Great.


----------



## eswint (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Belkin USB/Serial Drivers for Vista*



Terrister said:


> This one does have Vista drivers.
> http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5U409&aid=5368&scid=1


Hi - I've got the same product, but the Vista 64 drivers are no longer listed on the page. You wouldn't happen to know of a link or someone with a binary that I could get, would you?

Thanks!


----------

